# Where to buy lard



## jenny1271 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have had several false starts in trying to get some lard.  The butcher at While Foods acted like I was asking for something ridiculous.  I've never seen it displayed anywhere.  Who can tell me where is the easiest place to get lard?  Once I've done this, then I'm going to try to figure out how to get locally-sourced lard, which is probably another issue entirely.  TIA


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 4, 2015)

Walmart sells lard. It is sold in buckets near the shortening. Its very inexpensive and shelf stable (does not need to be refrigerated)


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 4, 2015)

In my grocery store, it's in the same section as the butter, margarine, etc. The brand they carry is Armour, in a mostly green and white package, the same shape as a pound of butter. It says LARD on one side, and MANTECA on the other. Good luck!


----------



## newbie (Jun 4, 2015)

I get all my soaping oils from Soaper's Choice. Prices are very reasonable and shipping depends on your distance from them. It pays to be aware of the weather if you are ordering oils with a lower melting point, like tallow, lard or coconut oil, though.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 4, 2015)

In Canada every grocery store carries it in baking goods


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

I get it From Smart and Final.  I think they have 1 lb and 4 lb containers, although I finally broke down and bought the mongo sized 50lb box for $34.99, I think Carolyn from here said they had actually reduced the cost to $26.99.  The smaller containers are the Farmer John's brand lard/manteca.


----------



## new12soap (Jun 4, 2015)

Every grocery store I have ever been in carries it, usually with the solid shortening like crisco and cooking oils. It comes in a small 1 lb size (cardboard box, but I think they are changing over to tiny tubs) as well as larger tubs. I don't know if whole foods carries it, but ask for it at any regular grocery store.

Another option is if you have any hispanic markets near you. Again, every one I have ever been in carries it.


----------



## Jstar (Jun 4, 2015)

From the butcher, ask for pig fat or pig suet to render your own..at Walmart or most other grocery stores in the baking isle, go for Armour Lard/Manteca


----------



## marilynmac (Jun 5, 2015)

I tried looking for lard at whole foods.  I asked a worker about it and she got really snooty.   "We don't carry lard, how about vegetable oil?" she whined, as she looked down her nose at me and walked off disgusted.   I guess lard is too inexpensive for whole foods to sell.  If they can't charge at least $15 for it, they don't sell it.

eta: you get it at Walmart or a local grocery store.


----------



## jenny1271 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just sent my request all the way to the top of the management chain at Harris Teeter!  No lard for sale!  What is the world coming to!!!  I'm on my way to Walmart!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 5, 2015)

I usually get mine at Walmart, sometimes Publix has it sometimes not. Do you have a Mexican grocery store? I find it there sometimes.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 5, 2015)

jenny1271 said:


> Just sent my request all the way to the top of the management chain at Harris Teeter!  No lard for sale!  What is the world coming to!!!  I'm on my way to Walmart!


If your local Walmart does not carry lard you should be able to order it online and pick up at your store. You tend to find lard easily in large Hispanic areas, otherwise it can be a tad hard to find for some. Hispanic catering stores here tend to have it at all times and is especially available during the holidays for tamale season


----------



## jenny1271 (Jun 5, 2015)

No lard at Walmart!!  Online it is!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 5, 2015)

My regular grocery store has it (King Soopers - a Kroger chain).  Most stores carry it in buckets on the very bottom shelf near the vegetable oils.  If not, check Walmart or a Hispanic grocery store.


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 5, 2015)

jenny1271 said:


> No lard at Walmart!!  Online it is!!



Did you look where the olive oil and other liquid oils are? That's where I usually find the 4 lb tubs of Armour/Manteca.


----------



## new12soap (Jun 5, 2015)

You live in North Carolina and cannot find lard??? What IS the world coming to? Everyone is making biscuits and dumplings and pie crusts with... what??? roblem:


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 5, 2015)

marilynmac said:


> I tried looking for lard at whole foods.  I asked a worker about it and she got really snooty.   "We don't carry lard, how about vegetable oil?" she whined, as she looked down her nose at me and walked off disgusted.   I guess lard is too inexpensive for whole foods to sell.  If they can't charge at least $15 for it, they don't sell it.
> 
> eta: you get it at Walmart or a local grocery store.




I buy my lard at Whole Foods.  You have to get it from the butcher.  They may have some out in the refrigerated case next to the meat cases; however, the last couple of times, they had to get it from the back.  My Whole Foods sells it for $2.99/pound and the source is a farm in South Carolina that pastures their pigs.  It's a "green code" #4 if that means anything to you.  So the person at your Whole Foods was half wrong.  They don't carry the "shelf stable" hydrogenated lard (just hydrogenated vegetable oils and palm).  They only carry the "must be refrigerated" lard.  Hope this helps those of you with a Whole Foods in their area.


----------



## combske (Jun 8, 2015)

For me the only place to buy it is one of the Latin American grocery stores near me. The closest I can get at a commercial chain in my area is Crisco, which is a vegetable product.


----------



## Stacy (Jun 8, 2015)

Around where I am (East Coast Canada), Oils are in the dressing section while lard and Crisco are in baking.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 8, 2015)

I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if this has been suggested, but have you tried just ordering some from Etsy? Many etsy sellers sell leaf lard that they have rendered themselves. If you're not sure about the quality, just read the reviews of people who have purchased lard from that seller.


----------

